# Cat won't go outside



## Steph1991 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi I have a cat that's just over a year old, before she was done she always wanted out and would literally run past you to get outside, but ever since she had her operation to prevent her having kittens she's completely changed her attitude. She won't go outside at all, we even leave windows open all day for her to come and go but she refuses. The only time she will go out alone is at night when it's dark but that's only for a few minutes. Iv tried walking her around the garden loads but she just wants straight back in. I need her to go outside now as she's older so the litter tray and what she does in it is just getting more smelly and it's embarrassing if people are round the house. I've tried putting the litter tray outside and all sorts but nothings working. Any suggestions ?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, welcome to Pet Forum.

Your cat may not really be the outdoor type, some cats are not. It could be the case she was only keen to go outdoors before she was spayed, so she could look for a mate. Kittens can come into heat as young as 4 mths old, and do not always show signs outwardly in their behaviour (though the majority do, e.g. rolling, crying, presenting their rear etc), so you may not have been aware she was in heat. So, it could be that now she is no longer driven by the mating instinct she feels no desire to go out.

It could even be the case that she had a frightening experience whilst outdoors and this has knocked her confidence badly. Perhaps she was bullied by another cat for example.

Whatever the reason you can't make her go outdoors if she doesn't want to. Shutting a nervous cat out would of course be cruel and I'm sure you're not even considering that option. It may be in time, especially in the summer, when it's warm and you are out in the garden, that she will decide to join you out there, and will gradually gain her confidence again.

Meanwhile she will need her indoor litter trays. There is no need for these to smell at all, as long as you use the right kind of tray, the right kind of litter, and scoop regularly. A covered tray is best if you want the contents NOT to be on view to visitors. One of the best trays is the new Modkat, which the cat enters and exits through the top. But unfortunately it is expensive!

Modkat Litter Box. Looks great out, keeps litter in. (White): Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

But people who have them seem to swear by them, so it may be worth considering. I have just bought a Curver tray, which I find looks much better in the home than the standard covered trays (and is a good bit cheaper than the Modkat!). I am really impressed with it.

Curver Litter Box Style Cat toilet: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

The only thing is to be aware the headroom is not great if your cat is a big cat.

Using the right litter will absorb smells. A cereal based litter such as Cats Best Oko Plus is effective, I promise you, and will cover poo smells as long as the cat buries the poo. It is also economical as you need to use less than some cheaper cat litters.

As long as your cat knows where the litter trays are located, and she can always get to them (no closed doors i.e.) you can tuck them away in corners or behind things which screen them, so your guests will not even notice them. Or consider buying a piece of furniture specially made to house the litter tray.

cat litter tray furniture - Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keeping the litter box clean will prevent any smell. It is important that your cat use a litter box also, so you can monitor her health. 

And if she wants to stay in, be glad of it! She's much safer inside. There may be something out there that she feel threatened by, and she is protecting herself. 

But in or out, you should always provide an indoor litter box for her and keep it clean.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

My modkat litter tray is not used very much, the cats all prefer plain old storage boxes! Even these plain boxes can be cleverly hidden in storage chests or similar.
Maybe changing her food would improve litter box smells? Many cats produce pongy poop when fed on cheap dry food but do much better on good quality wet food. A raw diet is best of all in this respect and you can buy frozen 'Ready meals' from several different companies nowadays.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Can only echo what others are saying. A litter tray is an essential item for any cat, indoor or outdoor. If your cat doesn't want to go out, you can't make her. I have one that was rehomed as an indoor cat because she always had access to outside but never ventured out. To cut down on smells, better food can be the key, Whiskas is particularly bad for generating smell. No litter tray should ever need to pong.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others ^^ choose a food that is high in meat protein and does not contain grains, sugars and other 'fillers', as it is additives such as those that make the poo smell strongly. This means avoiding many of the supermarket foods and definitely avoiding dry food. 

Feeding a balanced raw food diet will produce much less waste products in the litter tray as more of the food is utilised by the body. It will also have hardly any smell.


----------



## KiriKat (Apr 24, 2014)

I swear by the 'prevention is better than cure' method regarding smelly litter trays. Check out Royal Canin Indoor dry food, it really does reduce significantly the odour of cat droppings, it is all mine ever get, and I have 3 super healthy, fit cats. One thing with this food though is to ensure you always have water bowls filled to max.


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

KiriKat said:


> I swear by the 'prevention is better than cure' method regarding smelly litter trays. Check out Royal Canin Indoor dry food, it really does reduce significantly the odour of cat droppings, it is all mine ever get, and I have 3 super healthy, fit cats. One thing with this food though is to ensure you always have water bowls filled to max.


Not criticising your post but actually long term no dry food is the ultimate "prevention is better than cure" approach you can take ....as your cats may be healthy now but you may find they develop kidney issues later on in life. Hope not for you obviously but even with water bowls they dont drink enough ...

Anyways OP, suggest as others have said that you change the food as the poo/litter tray should not smell at all. If you get that sorted and either hide or cleverly locate / choose the type of tray your guests should not know you have a cat, there shouldn't be nasty farts either


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

KiriKat said:


> I swear by the 'prevention is better than cure' method regarding smelly litter trays. Check out Royal Canin Indoor dry food, it really does reduce significantly the odour of cat droppings, it is all mine ever get, and I have 3 super healthy, fit cats. One thing with this food though is to ensure you always have water bowls filled to max.


I can't seriously believe that RC do an "indoor" food. I've just googled it and it says:

"An unsuitable diet is the main cause of smelly faeces. INDOOR 27® is highly digestible and therefore significantly reduces faecal smells."

So is that them admitting that their massive variety of other ridiculously branded foods aren't highly digestible.

Is there any "type" of cat that they don't have a food for?!?!?!?!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Hi, welcome to Pet Forum.
> 
> Your cat may not really be the outdoor type, some cats are not. It could be the case she was only keen to go outdoors before she was spayed, so she could look for a mate. Kittens can come into heat as young as 4 mths old, and do not always show signs outwardly in their behaviour (though the majority do, e.g. rolling, crying, presenting their rear etc), so you may not have been aware she was in heat. So, it could be that now she is no longer driven by the mating instinct she feels no desire to go out.
> 
> ...


I love the furniture, I have been thinking of getting something to hide the litter trays but can't find anything that is suitable and doesnt cost a fortune.

OP I find litter only smells when there is a fresh "deposit" or when it is dirty. It does depend on the litter though, I bought some clumping stuff from somewhere and after 2 days the smell was so bad I had to throw it out. Very unusual for clumping. Even the non clumping I used to use didn't get that bad after 2 days.

I find the wood clumping more effective at stopping smells (OKO, Tigerino, Porta Pine) Their downside is they don't clump as well as clay so you do have to really scoop to get the little bits out.


----------

